# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  دعاء ابراهيم الخليل لاهل مكة المكرمة في سورة البقرة  بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*في سورة البقرة*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*( واذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا امنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات من امن منهم بالله اليوم الاخر*)*


*الاية\ 126*


*الحمد لله\*


*ان سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام دعا ربه سبحانه وتعالى ان يجعل مكة المكرمة بلدا امنا يسوده الامان والاطمئنان والراحة النفسية ودعى ربه لاهل هذا البلد بالرزق الحلال ومن كل الثمرات فاستجاب الله تعالى دعاءه*


*فمن امن على نفسه وماله وعرضه فقد انعم الله عليه فهو في عيشة راضية وهذه مكة المكرمة منذ الاف السنين وحتى هذه اللحظة من دخلها كان امنا يملأ الله تعالى قلبه امنا وامانا وايمانا ببركة دعاء سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام وسخر لها من يحمل لها رزقها من كل الثمرات التي في الارض من كل اصقاع العالم شرقا وغربا شمالا وجنوبا وبالفعل فقد دخلناها فامتلات قلوبنا ونفوسنا بنعمة الامن والايمان ولاحظنا اسواقها عامرة فيها من كل الثمرات وانواع الفاكهة في موعد جناها والتي في غير موعدها وانك لتشعر وانت داخل مكة المكرمة بالرضا من الله تعالى وسعة في الصدر وانشراح في القلب وراحة في النفس وانت تسير في شوارعها حتى اذا دخلت المسجد الحرام دخلت بنعمة الله اعتراك شذى الايمان ليفتح قلبك كالزهرة يشع منها الاريج ويعلوها شذى يهب عليك من كل اعطاف الكعبة المشرفة ومن كل ركن من اركانها ببركة دعاء سيدنا ابراهيم الخليل الذي استجاب ربه لدعائه انه هو السميع البصير* 



*==========================*






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*(واذ يرفع ابرهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم * ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا امة مسلمة لك وارنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم * ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم اياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب الحكمة ويزكيهم انك انت العزيز الحكيم)*


*البقرة الايات\ 127 و128 و129*


*الحمد لله \*


*عندما كان ابراهيم وولده اسماعيل عليهما السلام يبنيان الكعبة المشرفه ويرفعان قواعدها قواعد بيت الله الحرام كانا يدعوان الله تعالى ان يتقبل منهما هذا العمل والجهد الذي عملاه لجلال فضله وعظمته وانه سميع لدعائهما عليم بما عملاه*


*ان الله تعالى ابتلى ابراهيم عليه السلام مرات عديدة الاول عند قيامه بتحطيم الاصنام فامر الملك النمرود في بابل \العراق وما حولها ان يحرقه بالنار فاخرجه الله تعالى من وسطها سالما* 


*والثاني عندما حاجه النمرود فقال له ابراهيم عليه السلام ان الله يحيي ويميت فقال النمرود وانا احي واميت ايضا فقال له ابراهيم عليه السلام فان الله ياتي بالشمس من المشرق فاءت بها من المغرب ( فبهت الذي كفر ) النمرود وانكسرت عظمته امام جماهير مملكته* 


*الثالث عندما تزوج هاجر وانجبت له اسماعيل عليه السلام - في قصة طويلة – امره ربه ان يسكنهما فى مكان قفر لاماء ولاشجر ولا طعام فيه فاسكنهما في مكة المكرمة وتركهما راجعا الى فلسطين حيث تسكن زوجه الاولى ساره التي انجبت له بعد ذلك ابنه الثاني اسحاق عليه السلام ا بتلاه ربه بترك ولده اسماعيل مع والدته في مثل هذا المكان فانعم الله عليهما بزمزم بعد العطش الشديد المفضي الى الهلاك في العطش والجوع الحاد المفضي الى الموت والركض بين الصفا والمروة للبحث عن الماء من قبل زوجته فكان ماء زمزم هو الماء والغذاء ولايزال ماء وغذاء لحد الان ويستطيع الانسان ان يعيش به من غير طعام* 

*الرابع ابتلاه في ذبح ولده اسماعيل ولا يوجد في الارض من يذبح ولده لمجرد رؤ يا في المنام ولكن ابراهيم صدق الرؤيا وهم بذبح ابنه اسماعيل وعند البدء بالذبح انزل الله تعالى كبشا من السماء فذبحه ابراهيم اضحية عن ابنه اسماعيل عليهما السلام ولهذا سنت الاضاحي على الناس في عيد الاضحى المبارك*

*لما شب اسماعيل امر الله تعالى ابراهيم عليه السلام ببناء البيت الحرام فتعاون ابراهيم وولده اسماعيل على بنائها وفي الايات اعلاه دعاء ابراهيم واسماعيل عليهما السلام وهما يبنيان البيت الحرام الذي جعله الله للناس( مثابة وامنا )*


*فاستجا ب الله لدعائهما فجعلهما مسلمين له ورسلا وانبياء-*


*( واتخذالله ابراهيم خليلا)- وبارك لهما في هذه الذرية الطيبة فجعل منها امة الاسلام والتوحيد وتاب عليهما وعرفهما مناسك الحج والعمرة والعبادة وتاب عليهما ورحمهما انه هو التواب الرحيم* 


*وفي الاية دعاء اخر هو ان يبعث الله في ذريتهما نبيا ورسولا منهم اي من ذريه ابراهيم واسماعيل عليهما السلام فكان الحبيب المصطفى محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام وقد جاء في الحديث الشريف ( انا دعوة ابي ابراهيم) فهو النبي العربي من ذرية اسماعيل وابراهيم عليهم السلام ارسله الله تعالى في الامة العربية ومنها اليهم والى الناس جميعا لهدايتهم لعبادة الله تعالى والاخلاص في العبادة*


*ولو عدنا الى الايات الشريفة لاحظنا فيها القول – (ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم)- سميع الدعاء عليم بذات النفوس والقلوب فالسميع والعليم من الاسماء الحسنىوفى الاية الاخرى –(انك انت التواب الرحيم ) تواب عليهم غفار لذنوبهم رحيم بهم وفي الاية الاخرى- (انك انت العزيز الحكيم)-*


*قوي غالب بعزته وقدرته وقوته المتعالية حكيم في معرفته امور عباده وتسييسها*


*وخلائقه في حياتهم وومماتهم اعمالهم واحتياجاتهم في ماضيهم وحاضرهم ومستقبلهم*


*وكل هذه الاسماء من اسماء الله الحسنى وصفاته العلى لذا فالدعاء المستجاب من شرائط اسيتجا بته ان يكون الدعاء باسماء الله الحسنى والاستغاثة فيها به والاعتقاد الجازم باستجابته تعالى لمن د عاه والله اعلم*


 فالح الحجية الكيلاني
( الادعية المستجابة في القران الكريم )

*========================*

----------

